
Allo by default stores all your chats indefinitely - zkhalique
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-allo-should-be-deleted-and-never-used-says-edward-snowden-a7320861.html
======
zkhalique
_Making the change does probably keep Google on the right side of the law. By
keeping track of all messages, Allo conversations will be accessible by law
enforcement with warrants – something that can’t happen on apps like iMessage
or WhatsApp, both of which have run into trouble over not being able to give
up information to authorities._

It should be the other way. There should be a law saying that a company must
meet some hurdle to store personal information for a long period of time. At
least disclose it publicly. It's so ironic that the EU cares about websites
disclosing that they store cookies, but not that they store conversations
indefinitely.

The law would put a chilling effect on storing personal information
indefinitely. But, like carbon emissions, it will only slow the progress
towards a future where all the carbon is released from the ground / all the
data is stored and analyzed by AI years from now.

